# About Physiotherapy



## jacobjerrin14

Hii,my name is jerrin jacob..Im still in my 12th grade,I aspire to become a physiotherapist,I'm in need of list of courses provided for physiotherapy in india after my pre-medical exams and also about the scope of physiotherapy in India and abroad.


----------

